# Drop Floor Question



## Sunscreen (Mar 15, 2016)

I did something similar using 1/2" thick HDPE. I drilled pilot holes and then used a Dremel tool with a roto cutting bit to cut slots. I then fed the straps through the slots and across the bottom, around the frame cross bars and then back along the same path to hook into the cam buckles.


The police never find it as funny as you do


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

I use a 1 1/2 hole saw then router the edges. I run the strapes under the floor so its suspended by the strapes. I like this wah since it spreads the load out instead of point loading the cut outs. 9


----------



## WadeCo (Jun 18, 2016)

I ended up using a 3/4" paddle bit and drilled two holes side by side and then used a jig saw to connect then. Finished the edges with a router and sand paper.

I like the idea of the straps running under the floor also.

Do you think two suspension straps is enough or should I add one more pair of slots in the center?

I'm figuring on using the wide slots for the ammo cans.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

My floor goes under two bays. It holds my cooler and my rowing bay. I ran 3 strPs under my floor then attached 1.5 welded rings to the straps. Then its attached to the cross bars with 9 3" strapes. Think there might be pics of the floor in the raft porn s
Thread showing my 18 ft rogue.


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I use loop straps and run them underneath the whole length 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I run two straps under my Polymax floor and dance on it all day. The ends are laced to the frame.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Black Rock Coolers (Mar 8, 2013)

I use a hole saw, and just run my straps down and back up. I also run straps from the floor lacing back up to hold it "down" and stiffen the raft floor


----------



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

While on the topic of floors...

I am having an aluminum floor built. I have, to this point had my cooler sitting directly on the raft floor. Can you guys see any drawbacks to having the floor one piece soild hanging from the frame and encompassing all bays? 

Thoughts please.

Parker


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I've run mine the length of a sheet of plywood for about last 8 years, and it's worked well.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

> Can you guys see any drawbacks to having the floor one piece soild hanging from the frame and encompassing all bays?



It's a lot of weight and a lot of bulk. Pretty much like having to haul around 2 frames. Why would you need a floor underneath a drybox or a cooler that hang from the frame?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

There is good prices on HDPE on Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

climbdenali said:


> It's a lot of weight and a lot of bulk. Pretty much like having to haul around 2 frames. Why would you need a floor underneath a drybox or a cooler that hang from the frame?


It does a good job of making cooler and dry box super solid to stand and sit on, and mine goes past both to support rocket boxes. Plus I'm kinda weird.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

PARKER said:


> While on the topic of floors...
> 
> I am having an aluminum floor built. I have, to this point had my cooler sitting directly on the raft floor. Can you guys see any drawbacks to having the floor one piece soild hanging from the frame and encompassing all bays?
> 
> ...


You planning on a motor, too? In anything human powered, light is right.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

